# Au secours, j'ai fait une grosse bêtise (suppression Bureau & Document) !!



## MamZeLLe (29 Décembre 2021)

C'est certain, je suis une abrutie.. mea culpa

J'ai stupidement supprimé _Bureau_ et _Document_ d'iCloud Drive (je voulais organiser les dossiers d'iCloud Drive à ma sauce) et, ce malgré le message de précaution qui s'était affiché.  J'ai naïvement confondu/cru que ce serait l'ancienne sauvegarde de _Bureau_ & _Document_ de mon Mac que je supprimais.
Et pour en rajouter une couche de stupidité : pensant que iCloud Drive fonctionnait comme un banal espace de stockage (disque externe, clé USB  etc) et voyant que l'espace de mon HD diminuait, ben j'ai vidé la corbeille.
Constat immédiat : toutes mes p'tites affaires du _Bureau_ avaient disparu.... "écran vide" et puis je remarquais également que _Document_ n'apparaissait plus dans la barre latérale du Finder.

J'ai recherché des solutions : j'ai donc utilisé Easeus et j'ai pu récupérer l'essentiel. Toutefois, il y a eu de la perte (des fichiers Word et liens web perdus, d'autres récupérés sont illisibles) mais, de surcroit, _Bureau_ est désormais stocké uniquement dans iCloud et des dossiers s'affichent grisés/transparents





Ma suppression est-elle irréversible ?


----------



## theraflow (31 Décembre 2021)

Salut, tu as quand même vérifié dans icloud, la section suppression récente ? Peut être que il y a des fichiers espoirs à récupérer...


----------

